# Mtb festival tegernseer tal 2010



## wallberg (14. Februar 2010)

*Das 7. MTB-Festival Tegernseer Tal wird am 5./6. Juni 2010 stattfinden.*

Hier und im web unter www.mtb-festival.de findest Du alle aktuellen Infos wie z.B. Höhenprofile, GPS-Tracks, Startzeiten, Startgelder, Anmelde-Möglichkeiten, Anmelde-Schluß, Wertungsklassen und Preisgeld, Teilnahmebedingungen, Reglement, Haftungsausschluß, Infos zu Anreise und Unterkunft und Tipps für die besten Plätze zum Anfeuern.

Ich werde Euch auch in diesem Jahr zum Marathon mit Infos und News vesorgen, ich hoffe auf ein Klasse Jahr - sturzfreie Vorbereitung und viel Spass im Schnee!

*Am 5. Juni 2010 fällt in Rottach-Egern der Startschuss zur zweiten BIONICON WALLFAHRT*, dem neuen All-Mountain-Event, bei dem die Bike-Beherrschung im Vordergrund steht: wer schnell und geschickt zugleich auf seinem Bike den Berg bergauf und bergab bezwingt, hat die größten Chancen sich auf der Wandertrophäe zu verewigen


wallberg


----------



## mountainbike (15. Februar 2010)

@ wallberg - das mit den infos zum marathon machst du schon immer perfekt freu mich schon auf dieses jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (15. Februar 2010)

mountainbike schrieb:


> @ wallberg - das mit den infos zum marathon machst du schon immer perfekt freu mich schon auf dieses jahr!



Danke,
hoffe der Rest (Marathon) passt auch wieder.....

wallberg


----------



## Trailhunterer (15. Februar 2010)

o.k., was ist denn schon alles fahrbar

kleiner scherz


----------



## BIKERPOOL.COM (15. Februar 2010)

Perfekt, da simma wieder mit am Start. Die Wallfahrt war vergangene Saison scho a super Sach!!!
Gfrei mi ;-)


----------



## wallberg (20. März 2010)

Wir freuen uns au alle Wallfahrer!
Dann ist auf unserer "PastaParty" sicher mehr los!

Bike Messe nimmt gute Ausmaße an!

wallberg

PS: Hab heute fast schon grünes Gras gesehen! Der Schnee schmilzt !!!!!


----------



## mountainbike (21. März 2010)

ja hi wallberg

wie siehts aus mit flyer und plakate? wann kommen die denn raus?

nur damit ich a bissi bescheid weiß. wer ist denn dieses jahr das cover-girl?

oder hast du dich diesmal für mich entschieden


----------



## powderJO (22. März 2010)

wallberg schrieb:


> Wir freuen uns au alle Wallfahrer!
> Dann ist auf unserer "PastaParty" sicher mehr los!!



es wäre echt gut, wenn es diesmal ein rigeroses rauchverbot im zelt gäbe - auch schon bei der abholung der startunterlagen hat der qual echt tierisch genervt. passt auch so gar nicht zu einer sportveranstaltung.


----------



## Tapir (22. März 2010)

Ja ja wer die Qual hat,hat die Wahl 

Zu ner guten Party gehört auch Qualm ist meine Meinung!!


----------



## wallberg (29. März 2010)

Flyer in Kürze im Versand - bitte melden bei [email protected]

Raucherproblem gelöst - Wetter wird gut - & Partyzelt und Meldecounter getrennt.

Erste Streckenteile am abtrocknen, Kühzagl, Galaun & Kreuzberg fast sauber...

wallberg


----------



## subdiver (30. März 2010)

Hallo Wallberg,

ist die Strecke C identisch mit der vom letzten Jahr ?
(wie ich es hasse auf den Wallberg fahren zu müssen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (31. März 2010)

subdiver schrieb:


> Hallo Wallberg,
> 
> ist die Strecke C identisch mit der vom letzten Jahr ?
> (wie ich es hasse auf den Wallberg fahren zu müssen)



Im großen und ganzen ja - Wallberg ist drin - Plichtberg!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (31. März 2010)

offizielle Presseinformation :



7. MountainBIKE Festival Tegernseer Tal 5./ 6. Juni 2010
Anmelderekord beim siebten Festival am Tegernsee

Pünktlich zum Frühlingsanfang schmilzt der Schnee und gibt die Wege rund um den Tegernsee langsam wieder für die Mountainbiker frei. Warme Sonnenstrahlen machen Lust auf die Bike-Saison 2010. Während die Bikes aus dem Winterschlaf geweckt werden und die Radler die ersten Trainingseinheiten starten, wächst das Teilnehmerfeld der siebten Auflage des MountainBIKE Festival Tegernseer Tal stetig an. Der neue Anmelderekord zum Schluss der Frühbucheraktion zeigt, welch großer Beliebtheit sich das MountainBIKE Festival am Tegernsee in der Szene erfreut. Stolze 52 % mehr Meldungen als im Vorjahr zum selben Zeitpunkt sprechen für sich. 

2.500 aktive Mountainbiker/innen werden am 5. und 6. Juni 2010 am Tegernsee erwartet. Die zweitägige Bike-Expo auf dem Zentralparkplatz in Rottach-Egern und das breit gefächerte Rahmenprogramm werden wieder zwischen 8.000 und 10.000 Besucher/innen anziehen. Wie im Vorjahr können Mountainbike-Fans am Marathonsonntag, 6. Juni 2010, zwischen vier verschiedenen Strecken von 40 bis 87 Kilometer Länge wählen. Die Anmeldung erfolgt unter www.mtb-festival.de

kids on bike MTB-Cup presented by bikedress.de
Richtig ins Zeug legen kann sich dieses Jahr der Mountainbike-Nachwuchs. Erstmals findet im Rahmen des MountainBIKE Festival Tegernseer Tal am 5. Juni 2010 der kids on bike MTB-Cup presented by bikedress.de statt. Rennluft schnuppern, fahren wie die Profis, vom Publikum entlang der Strecke angefeuert werden  das lässt junge Bikerherzen höher schlagen. Auf Rundkursen können die Zwergerlfahrer erste Rennerfahrungen sammeln. Auf die Junioren wartet eine anspruchsvolle Strecke ganz in der Nähe des Festivalgeländes. Im Ziel angekommen dürfen sich alle Teilnehmer über ein stylishes T-Shirt und eine coole Trinkflasche sponsered by bikedress.de freuen.

BIONICON Wallfahrt
Nach der erfolgreichen Premiere in 2009 steht bei der beliebten All-Mountain Ausfahrt auch in diesem Jahr wieder die Bike-Beherrschung im Vordergrund. Wer am 5. Juni schnell und geschickt zugleich auf seinem Bike den Berg bergauf und bergab bezwingt, hat die größten Chancen auf den Sieg. Das Team von BIONICON führt die Teilnehmer über ihre schönsten heimischen Strecken zunächst bergauf. Nach einer zünftigen Stärkung geht es auf schönen Single-Trails mit technisch anspruchsvollen Passagen hinab ins Tal. Im Zielgelände am Zentral-Parkplatz in Rottach-Egern bietet ein Hindernisparcours Gelegenheit, weitere Bonuspunkte zu sammeln. König/in der Wallfahrt wird, wer an den verschiedenen Wertungsstationen bergauf, bei den Hindernissen und bergab überzeugt und die meisten Punkte gesammelt hat. Wettkampfstress gibt es nicht  bei der BIONICON Wallfahrt zählt einzig und allein der Spaß am Biken.

Film & Futter Freeride-Kino
Ein besonderes Highlight bietet das Programm des MountainBIKE Festival Tegernseer Tal am Samstagabend: das Film & Futter Freeride-Kino zeigt um 20.30 Uhr die neueste Bike-Compilation aus dem Hause Moving Adventures. Ab 18.00 Uhr können sich die Marathonisti für ihren bevorstehenden Renntag mit Pasta stärken, die BIONICON Wallfahrer Bier und Barbecue genießen und auch allen Gästen und Besuchern bietet das umfangreiche Catering-Angebot auf dem Festivalgelände in Rottach-Egern viel Auswahl. Im Anschluss an den Film darf mit DJ Max Schwarzkopf auf der etwas anderen Tegernseer Tal Party weiter gefeiert werden.

Rund um sorglos
Viele Partner versorgen die Aktiven und ihr Material: Sponser ist der neue Ernährungspartner und rüstet die Fahrerinnen und Fahrer mit qualitativ hochwertiger Sportlernahrung aus. Medical Park macht müde Beine mit Massagen wieder munter. Die Bike-Wash Station powered by HOLMENKOL lässt die Räder nach dem Rennen wieder glänzen. ALGE timing sorgt für exakte Wertungsergebnisse und Zwischenzeiten. ERDINGER Alkoholfrei löscht den ersten Durst nach dem Zieleinlauf. Das Herzogliche Bräustüberl in Tegernsee lädt das größte Team zu einer zünftigen Brotzeit ein. Viele, viele Helferinnen und Helfer sind auf der Strecke und den Verpflegungsstationen im Einsatz, damit alle Teilnehmer gut über die Tegernseer Berge kommen. Rotes Kreuz, Feuerwehren und Bergwacht helfen im Fall der Fälle.

Das Tegernseer Tal freut sich bereits jetzt auf das MountainBike-Wochenende am 5. und 6. Juni!

Mehr Informationen gibt es unter www.mtb-festival.de


----------



## wallberg (2. April 2010)

Junioren und Schülerstrecke steht - geiler Kurs...mehr dazu in kürze auf der web site!

Neuschnee - vielleicht geh ich morgen nochmal auf die Piste ....Mist, wollte Strecken checken.....

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (8. April 2010)

So, es geht voran!

Strecke Junioren steht!
Strecke Kids Cup (ab 4 Jahren) steht
Strecke Wallfahrt steht

Strecken trocknen ab, es wird Frühling!!!

Ab sofort könnt Ihr Flyer, Karten und Plakate bei uns bestellen,
wir senden diese kostenlos zu!

Wäre super wenn Ihr uns helft die Werbetrommel zu rühren!!!

wallberg


----------



## mountainbike (8. April 2010)

ja florian, dann schick mal weg, die daten hast du ja schon


----------



## wallberg (8. April 2010)

Bitte per mail ordern,
ich bin nicht der Flori!

wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbike (8. April 2010)

hab ich schon!

nicht der flori, hab ich immer gedacht


----------



## alkoholfrei (9. April 2010)

Was bedeutet denn "beinharte Rampen"? Wie lang, wie steil, wie technisch anspruchsvoll? 13% Stgg. über 150hm oder 18% und 50hm, Forstweg oder verwinkelter, rutschiger Trail z.B. 

Gleiches für Downhill: auch ohne Panzerung fahrbar? 

Von Distanz und Höhenmetern traue ich mir C durchaus zu. Ein Haufen Abfahrten a la Freiburger Rosskopf-Downhill geht auf jeden Fall in die Knochen, auch ohne Sturz ... Habe keine Lust, mich bergauf zu quälen, nur damit ich - vor allem bei vielen nassen Wurzeln beispielsweise - bergab tragen darf, um es mal zu übertreiben.

Habe schon einiges Gutes über Eure Veranstaltung gelesen und würde mich mit Freunden anmelden, die die Strecke aber auch nicht kennen. Eine Einschätzung - auch von Finishern - wäre super.


----------



## ]:-> (9. April 2010)

@alkoholfrei

Meinst du den Marathon oder die Wallfahrt?
Falls du den Mara meinst, bergauf eig. alles Schotter, die Steigungen kannste ja im Höhenprofil sehen. 
Ach ja, der Wallberg (letzter Berg) tut weh ... immer ! 
Denke aber eher 15% über 700 hm oder so 

Bergab sinds neben Highspeed-Schotter auch einige lange Wald-Erd-Wurzeltrails (nix verblocktes oder so) also mit dem Fully imho kein Thema, mitm HT kanns halt etwas ermüdend sein.

Ich sag mal so: wenn deine Kondition für die Höhenmeter der Strecke C bergauf reicht und du nicht mit einem Starrbike starten willst würde ich mir um die Downhills keine Sorgen machen.

viel Spass

p.s. bezieht sich auf die Strecke 2008


----------



## subdiver (10. April 2010)

alkoholfrei schrieb:


> Was bedeutet denn "beinharte Rampen"? Wie lang, wie steil, wie technisch anspruchsvoll? 13% Stgg. über 150hm oder 18% und 50hm, Forstweg oder verwinkelter, rutschiger Trail z.B.



Den Wallberg würde ich als 700 HM-Rampe sehen.
Teilweise geschätzte über 20 % Steigung mit losem Schotter.
Normalerweise fahre ich in unseren Alpen ähnliche Distanzen wie auf der Strecke C, 
aber der Wallberg macht mich jedesmal fertig 

Der erste Trail nach Kreuth gefällt mit am Besten (echter alter Karrenweg),
der zweite Trail ist holperig und sehr mit Wurzeln durchzogen (Geschmackssache).
Die Trails sind alle problemlos mit guter Fahrtechnik zu befahren,
vorausgesetzt sie sind trocken, bei Nässe sehr rutschig z.T. hohe Sturzgefahr.


----------



## alkoholfrei (11. April 2010)

Danke sehr. Ich meinte den Marathon. Passt dann also, denke ich. Je nach Rechenansatz sind das sogar durchschnittlich (!) 17% Steigung auf 730hm. Ganz ordentlich. Gibt brennende Waden... 

Rutschig ist's auch auf 'ner Wiesenabfahrt nach dem Regen. Klingt also gut. Werde mal meine Leute informieren.

Wenn Ihr noch ein paar Eindrücke von der Wallberg-Rampe oder anderen Streckenteilen habt: gerne schreiben. Auch gerne Fotos.


----------



## Southbike (11. April 2010)

der Wallberg hat 2 -3 Schlüsselstellen (Rampenstücke) die richtig weh tun (vorallem Kreuzung Skiabfahrt) , sonst relativ konstante Steigung


----------



## ]:-> (16. April 2010)

@ locals:

wie weit kommt man eigentlich aktuell schon auf dem Sommerweg hoch auf den Wallberg? Zu Fuß oder per Bike erstmal egal. 

Danke!


----------



## wallberg (19. April 2010)

Werde heute (oder morgen) mal nachsehen ...

wallberg


----------



## Uphillerer (21. April 2010)

Servus Wallberg,

gibts schon was Neues?

Danke und Grüße.


----------



## wallberg (21. April 2010)

Sommerweg bis auf zwei kleine Felder offen - einer Auffahrt steht somit nichts mehr im Wege.

Die Abfahrt über die Rodelbahn ist noch seeeehr nass und weiss.

Kann man versuchen...

wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (22. April 2010)

Top Info.
Danke!


----------



## wallberg (29. April 2010)

Sodala,
Schnee vergeht, Strecken trocknen ab!

Wallberg komplett fahrbar (einige letzte Fleckerl auf der Rodelbahn)
Setzberg nach Kreuth fahrbar
SchwarzeTenn-Weidberg-H2 nach Kreuth fahrbar
Tegernseer Berge alle offen (Galaun, Kreuzberg, Neureuth, Bodenschneid, Kühzagl)
Wiesseer Seite auch fahrbar

Ich hoffe ihr fahrt unsere Wegerl schön ein, ohne Forst und Wandersleut zu schubsen...

Ich freu mich schon riesig, noch 5 Wochen!!!

Hab jetzt endlich auch ein paar Meter in  den Beinen und versuch mich vielleicht am Gardasee, 
zu Hause soll´s ja recht schlecht werden am WE!

Gruß wallberg


----------



## alkoholfrei (30. April 2010)

wallberg schrieb:


> Hab jetzt endlich auch ein paar Meter in  den Beinen und versuch mich vielleicht am Gardasee,
> zu Hause soll´s ja recht schlecht werden am WE!
> 
> Gruß wallberg



Schon gesehen, dass es dieses WE in riva del garda stark regnet? Bei auch nur 17°C. Trotzdem, will Spaß! Freund von mir fährt da gleich auch hin.


----------



## wallberg (3. Mai 2010)

Wetter war mir zu unsicher...zu Hause war´s gar nicht so übel,
habe die restlichen Streckenabschnitte unter die Lupe genommen - 

ALLES KOMPLETT SCHNEEFREI UND FAHRBAR!!!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (9. Mai 2010)

ENDLICH Sonne im Tal!

Nach sehr regnerischen Tagen strahlt heute (0800) die Sonne am wolkenlosen Himmel
bei noch kühlen Temperaturen!

Sind gestern die Kreuther Trials gefahren, alles offen, aber aalglatt und matschig!

Also VORSICHT!!!

wallberg


----------



## mountainbike (17. Mai 2010)

bin am samstag h2 gefahren. alles frei aber wie wallberg schon schreibt. alles glatt und matschig!

oben am berg 3 grad und schneeschauer! koit wos!


----------



## Tatü (18. Mai 2010)

Gibt es schon etwas neues zur Wallfahrtstrecke?


----------



## wallberg (18. Mai 2010)

JA, Stecke steht,
Genehmigung noch nicht durch, daher keine Streckendetails,
sonst gibst wieder Mecker....

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (19. Mai 2010)

PS: Strecke noch seeeeeehr matschig,
waren soeben 2h auf der Strecke, wie im November....ich hoffe auf Sonne und Dürre für 3 Wochen!

wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (20. Mai 2010)

Wie sind denn erfahrungsgemäß die Temperaturen da oben im Juni? Ist noch mit Schnee zu rechnen?


----------



## mountainbike (20. Mai 2010)

bin bisher 5 mal gefahren und 5 mal ohne schnee.

meist auch schönes und angenehmes rennwetter


----------



## wallberg (20. Mai 2010)

Ich denke jetzt ist gut mit Novemberwetter,
zu WE soll es endlich besser werden, wir haben ja noch 2 Wochen zum abtrocknen....


wallberg


----------



## stetre76 (21. Mai 2010)

so schnell kann einem die Freude genommen werden...

Habe mich gestern für die B Strecke angemeldet und in der Anmerkung auch angefügt, dass ich mit dem 29er starten will.

g'scheit wie ich bin, hab ich auch gleich per paypal bezahlt...

so, heute die Mail, dass ich mit dem 29er nicht starten darf, es sind nur 26er erlaubt - nachzulesen (gut, selber schuld) in den Teilnahmebedingungen.

Ich bin ehrlichgesagt davon ausgegangen, dass, wenn die UCI schon 29er erlaubt, auch bei einer Tourismusveranstaltung ein 29er kein Problem sein sollte. in Österreich sind 29ers bei allen MTB Marathons gerne gesehen.

naja, erspar ich mir halt 180km Fahrt und der Sonntag gehört meiner Familie.
schade is es dennoch...


----------



## oli_muenchen (23. Mai 2010)

das kann doch wallberg so nicht stehen lassen, oder? zumal es der bdr ja auch nicht verbietet

http://www.rad-net.de/html/verwaltung/reglements/wb-mtb-03_2010.pdf

es ist sicher ein noch nicht korrigierter irrtum...


----------



## stetre76 (25. Mai 2010)

die 29er Geschichte ist erledigt >>> 29er MTBs sind auch heuer schon startberechtigt (es gab anscheinend Verwirrung 29er MTB und Crosser)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (25. Mai 2010)

Genau, habe gerade eine Mail diesbezüglich bekommen:

_Liebe Ellen,



selbstverständlich dürfen bei uns MTBs mit 29 Zoll am Marathon teilnehmen. Das Verbot gilt hier lediglich für Cross Rennräder, da die Fahrer hier einfach unterschiedliche Ausgangspositionen hätten. Wie Du aber selber schon sagst, ist der Trend 29-Zoll MTB kaum aufzuhalten und natürlich möchten wir auch mit den neuen Trends und Entwicklungen der MTB-Szene gehen.



Wir haben unseren Wortlaut im Reglement noch einmal geändert um weitere Missverständnisse zu vermeiden.
_

Gut, oder?


----------



## mspitzmu (25. Mai 2010)

Tach,

ich hab da mal ne Frage - in der Wallfahrt Ausschreibung steht ja: ... jetzt ist auch Gelegenheit, die Schutzausrüstungen für die Abfahrt  anzulegen. 

Das muß aber nich sein oder ? Nicht das ich da ohne Vollschutz nich runter darf - ich hab sowas ja garnicht ..  bisher kam ich immer - irgendwie- unten an  

In diesem Sinne- ich kanns kaum erwarten .. bald gehts ab an Tegernsee


----------



## subdiver (25. Mai 2010)

ellen_muenchen schrieb:


> _Liebe Ellen,
> Wie Du aber selber schon sagst, ist der Trend 29-Zoll MTB kaum aufzuhalten und natürlich möchten wir auch mit den neuen Trends und Entwicklungen der MTB-Szene gehen._



Na hoffentlich nicht, denn man muss ja nicht jeden Mist mitmachen,
nur weil es trendig ist und die Bike Industrie neue Kaufanreize 
schaffen möchte


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (30. Mai 2010)

@Wallberg

Ist denn die Streckenführung beim Marathon identisch mit 2009?

2009 waren es zumindest nach meiner Polaraufzeichnung auf der D Strecke ein paar Höhenmeter mehr als 2008. Oder lieg ich da ganz falsch...?

Freu mich aufs Rennen, bis dahin lässt die Sintflut sicher auch mal nach...


----------



## steverunner (30. Mai 2010)

Heute war doch offizielle Streckenbesichtigung ?

Kann jemand was über den Zustand der C-Strecke sagen (vor allem die bekannten Schlammlöcher...)


----------



## avant (30. Mai 2010)

... ich kenne die Schlammlöcher der Strecke C leider nicht. Lohnt es sich, die Tour ev. mit einem XC Schlammreifen wie dem Medusa am VR zu fahren ?

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Tirolerhansi (30. Mai 2010)

Servus, 
bin heute C-strecke gefahren, hab aber aus Witterungsgründen den Wallberg ausgelassen.
Die Abfahrt über den H2 war sowas von brutal und rutschig und bazig daß es nicht immer, eher selten, was mit Spaß zu tun hatte.
Meine Frage: wie ist denn wie Abfahrt vom Wallberg? 
Da ist ja auch ein Singletrail drin oder?
Ist der ähnlich mit dem H2 oder schwerer?
Und brechen beim Rennen dann an diesen Trails die schnelleren an den langsameren auch so vorbei wie bei den Forststraßen?
Denn ich muß zugeben, bergauf hab ich watt in den Beinen, bergab sehr viel Respekt vor Schmerzen nach dem Aufprall! (Weichei halt)!

Servus


----------



## boboman (30. Mai 2010)

Tirolerhansi schrieb:


> Servus,
> ..
> Die Abfahrt über den H2 war so was von brutal und rutschig und bazig daß es nicht immer, eher selten, was mit Spaß zu tun hatte.
> Meine Frage: wie ist denn wie Abfahrt vom Wallberg?
> ...


----------



## boboman (30. Mai 2010)

@ Wallberg: Kann man noch ein paar Wünsche loswerden?!?

1. Würde ich mir wünschen das es am Wallberg noch eine Trinkstation gibt. Ich war ab der Hälfte des Anstiegs etwas unterversorgt. An dem Tag war es nicht mal sehr warm.

2. Wie sieht es mit Zwischenzeiten bei der Aueralm, Hirschberg und Wallberg aus? Wäre doch ein "Nice have to", oder.

3. Kann man im Zielbereich vielleicht etwas mehr Essen und Trinken vorhalten? Wie ich letztes Jahr ins Ziel gekommen bin gab es gerade noch  eine Apfelschorle und sonst gar nichts mehr! Jetzt war ich nicht mal der letzte bei dem Rennen! Was bekommen die die nach mir dann ins Ziel noch kommen. Ist da überhaupt noch aufgebaut? Nicht das die Leute das Ziel dann nicht mehr finden. Spass bei Seite. Etwas für die nicht in der ersten Stunde nach dem ersten ins Ziel fliegen sollten doch auch was angeboten bekommen. Wir haben es meist eher nötig als die ersten! Wir sind ja auch viel länger unterwegs, oder nicht.

4. Gibt es diesmal vielleicht etwas professionellere Fotografen bei der Veranstaltung? Letztes Jahr standen die meist an etwas langweiligen Stellen herrum und die Bilder waren auch nicht so prickelnd! Verkaufen die Überhaupt von Ihren Bildern was. Die meisten Hobbyfotografen bringen da mehr qualitative Bits auf die Speicherkarten. Da braucht man nur im Forum etwas suchen.

Aber die Veranstaltung ist ansonsten sehr gelungen. Hier auf alle Fälle ein ganz großes Lob an alle die hier mitwirken und dies auf die Beine stellen. Wenn man da an die Anfangszeiten der Veranstaltung denkt!!!! Ich hoffe für alle das ab Mittwoch die Strecken spätestens anfangen etwas ab zu trocknen.

Wir sehen uns dann im Block C ganz hinten.

Gruß
  der Bobo


----------



## bikehumanumest (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich hätte da noch einen Startplatz abzugeben...näheres per PN...

grüßle joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTRob (1. Juni 2010)

Hab da mal ne Frage zum Reifenluftdruck.
Ich fahre ein Hardtail auf der Strecke B. Vorne und hinten NobbyNic (mein Gewicht etwa 88kg). Ich schwanke beim Luftdruck zwischen 2.0 und 2.5 wobei ich die unter verschiedenen Bedingungen gefahren bin und nun kaum sagen kann, was besser ist.
Wie würdet ihr die Strecke B beschreiben (viel Trail oder viel Forstautobahn) und zu welchem Reifendruck tendiert ihr so?
Vielen Dank und Grüße.


----------



## Southbike (1. Juni 2010)

B Strecke ist grossteils Forstautobahn, wenige Meter Trails
dazu noch eine Schiebepassage


----------



## wallberg (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
sind am Sonntag bei bestem Aprilwetter die Streckenbesichtigung gefahren,
Abfahrt Aueralm - Söllbach tadellos einfache Forststrasse
Abfahrt Weidberg(Hirschberg) H2 Trial nach Kreuth rutschig & gefährlich, wird aber schnell besser, wenn es nicht mehr regnet! Macht langsam und lasst Euch überholen...
Abfahrt Wallberg-Rodelbahn sehr batzig, aber nicht gefährlicher als sonst, viel breiter als H2
Abfahrt Setzberb WB1 nach Kreuth ist nicht so schnell wie H2, aber batzig
Abfahrt in der D zum Eisplatz (letztes Stück) rutschig (Wurzeln)

Passt auf, ich hoffe ja, dass es trocknet ....

Auf ein glimpfliches WE

wallberg


----------



## lotus1990 (1. Juni 2010)

Ich hab nen Startplatz für Die B-Strecke abzugeben (wegen Krankeit). Ich wünsch allen viel Spaß beim Rennen.

MfG
Andi


----------



## stetre76 (1. Juni 2010)

Southbike schrieb:


> B Strecke ist grossteils Forstautobahn, wenige Meter Trails
> dazu noch *eine Schiebepassage*



könntest du da kurz sagen wo die ist?
hab mir gerade die 3D Animation angesehen (ist relativ aussagekräftig) und bin mir nicht so sicher, was ich von der B Strecke halten soll (landschaftlich sicher ein Traum!)


----------



## boboman (1. Juni 2010)

stetre76 schrieb:


> könntest du da kurz sagen wo die ist?
> hab mir gerade die 3D Animation angesehen (ist relativ aussagekräftig) und bin mir nicht so sicher, was ich von der B Strecke halten soll (landschaftlich sicher ein Traum!)



Servus,

die Schiebestrecke ist kurz vor der Aueralm! und ca. 3-4km vor dem ersten Versorgungspunkt im Tal (Schwarzetenn Alm).

Hoffe das die Angaben so passen. Das Gehen dauert auch nicht all zu lange, ist wirklich kurz. Nagel mich nicht fest, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere bei normalen Geh-Tempo ca. 10 Minuten.

Ein bisschen die Füße vertreten schadet hier auch nicht.

Bitte auch wirklich einhalten, damit der Weg nicht mehr Schaden nimmt als nötig durch die vielen Biker am Renntag.

Gruß
  der Bobo


----------



## stetre76 (1. Juni 2010)

d.h das ist eine verordnete Schiebestrecke?
oder einfach nicht fahrbar?


----------



## boboman (1. Juni 2010)

Verordnet Schiebestrecke!!!

Gute Nacht und bis zum Rennen ..

Gruß
  der Bobo


----------



## ecopower (2. Juni 2010)

stetre76 schrieb:


> d.h das ist eine verordnete Schiebestrecke?
> oder einfach nicht fahrbar?



Einige Stücke der Schiebestrecke sind auch nicht wirklich fahrbar, zumindest läuft man dort schneller (wenn nicht wieder Staus entstehen)
Ist ein lustiges Streckenstück: man kommt mit recht viel Speed von einer "Waldautobahn" und befindet sich unerwartet auf einem schmalen Waldweg mit einigen dicken Steinen und viel Matsch. Überholen ist fast unmöglich und lohnt kaum, da wenig später eine sehr schnell zu fahrende Abfahrt kommt, wo langsame Fahrer überholt werden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stetre76 (2. Juni 2010)

danke für die Infos!
bin ich mal gespannt, was da kommt


----------



## zauberer# (2. Juni 2010)

wallberg schrieb:


> JA, Stecke steht,
> Genehmigung noch nicht durch, daher keine Streckendetails,
> sonst gibst wieder Mecker....
> 
> wallberg



wie ist der heutige Stand zur Wallfahrtstrecke?

Am Wallberg oder auf der Hirschbergseite? Oder vielleicht beide Talseiten?


----------



## wallberg (2. Juni 2010)

Keins von beiden 
Noch alles sehr nass und matschig!

wallberg


----------



## mountainbike (2. Juni 2010)

ned fit, oba i gfrai mi


----------



## mountainbike (8. Juni 2010)

super wars wie jedes jahr

und - der wettergott mag einfach den tegernsee 

grüße an euer team und an florian


----------

